# Elatine Hydropiper- mini glosso



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I think that this plant has been available in the US in the past. With that said, I have no idea who had it or where you can get it if you can (I may be mixing up asian forums with US forums). I have a feeling if you look hard enough it'll appear.

It is a very nice plant, that seems to occasionally appear.

-Andrew


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've read about _Elatine gussonei_ before. I guess it's only a temporary plant since it's an annual in the wild and that habit carries over into captivity. It's something like 1/15 the size of Glosso.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm looking like crazy for gussonei, hydropiper, or hexandra. There are these "linea cups" in europe that have them, doubt it'd be worth it to import them though. Thanks for the suggestion, I want it in four months so I have time 

Yep, the article says its leaves are about 1/10th the size of hc. I don't care how long it'd take to carpet, that'd look amazing lol.

EDIT: FOUND A SOURCE that probably ships to the us. It's in spanish somewhat but there is an english version. Don't know how trustworthy it is.

The website doesn't look super trustworthy, but it doesn't look that bad either. Now waiting is gonna kill me.

double edit: found a more trustworthy site, shipping its 24 dollars and plant is 12, but I'd still spring for it. The site is from wales but DOES ship to USA afaik. $24 (12 pounds) is their 2 day air rate. You were right A Hill, I searched and I found some.


----------



## jowchie (Jul 14, 2009)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> I don't think that'd carry over to the aquarium, like in PA annuals only live once a year in the summer because they can't take the cold and die, but in FL those same plants flourish all year. No plant would die given perfect conditions just because it's an annual.
> 
> At least I hope not...
> 
> ...


Just ordered two pots from thegreenmachine... thanks for the tip! :icon_wink roud:


----------



## jowchie (Jul 14, 2009)

I got my elatine hydropiper today... and I am so disappointed. the plants came in a really bad state. almost all were melting and all the leaves were beaten up from the travel.

I tried contacting them and I am still waiting for a response if they will refund me or send me a replacement in better condition.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> No plant would die given perfect conditions just because it's an annual.


That isn't necessarily the case. Many plants die after they flower or go to seed (bamboo just for one example). Some are annual, some are biannual, some (use bamboo again) can go for up to 100 years without flowering, then they all flower at once and self destruct. 

Many of the plants we grow for food crops aren't annuals in their wild form, but are effectively annual for us because we grow them outside of their original environment. Some grain crops dry up after they go to seed regardless of conditions. That being said, manipulating temperature or photoperiod may or may not allow you to keep the plant from ever completing it's lifecycle. Some however are only going to live some genetically predetermined amount of time. Many other plants will keep growing more or less forever.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Well Jowchie, I hope your plants get better. Let me know how well they fair, I'm totally interested. The plant looks really cool!


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

jowchie said:


> I got my elatine hydropiper today... and I am so disappointed. the plants came in a really bad state. almost all were melting and all the leaves were beaten up from the travel.
> 
> I tried contacting them and I am still waiting for a response if they will refund me or send me a replacement in better condition.



Any update today? I placed an order this weekend and they let me know that they are out of stock. So I have the option of canceling my order, just want to hear your experience first.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Any update jowchie??


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Heh, I keep missing this thread. Jowchie, that really sucks that the elatine was in such bad shape. I was actually going to import it too. Dang.

Hope it lives man!


----------



## jowchie (Jul 14, 2009)

every plantlet that I have left has finally died. They didn't even refund me for anything. I asked Frank Wazeter from ADG from a while back if they could do a special order... they said they could. I think ADG would be our only hope for this plant to get to us safely. It's weird because I don't know of any local growers who have this plant... and at the same time... this plant is actually native to northeast america.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm. I like a special order idea. Sad about your plant, I definitely won't be importing from them 

I substituted elatine hydropiper for dhg belem in my mini-S. But I'd love to try elatine. If Frank could do a special order that'd be really great.


----------

